# St. George Island Fishing ?



## Possum777 (Feb 17, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody knows of a good charter out off St. George. I will be going down  the last week of June.
Going to be staying for a week and a half and was wanting to do a little fishing with the family while I was down. Any good refrencess would be great as to I have no idea who could put us on some fish. I dont mind if its Offshore, or Inshore. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RichG (Feb 17, 2011)

Contact Captain Brownie Parkman - apalachicolaguide.com

Brownie fishes out of Bay City Lodge.  He will put you on some fish.


----------



## CJ Warren (Feb 17, 2011)

i am going the last week in june to


----------



## d-a (Feb 17, 2011)

Cant help with any advice, but the red snapper will be on fire then.

If Im down there then and have a spot available your more than welcome to go with me.

d-a


----------



## Hogchaser (Mar 12, 2011)

If no one minds, how is the fishing off the beach on the Island? I know folks who go on a regular bases but tey do not fish so to ask them is like talking to the wall. they bring back news papers and such but not the same. 
I hear tell that reds run the beach pretty much year round? Flounder and whiting as well.  Can any one give the 411?  Thanks


----------



## wharfrat (Mar 12, 2011)

wade fish the bayside of the island on the north end next to the campground. trout are pretty much a guarantee early and late in the day.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 12, 2011)

Hogchaser said:


> If no one minds, how is the fishing off the beach on the Island? I know folks who go on a regular bases but tey do not fish so to ask them is like talking to the wall. they bring back news papers and such but not the same.
> I hear tell that reds run the beach pretty much year round? Flounder and whiting as well.  Can any one give the 411?  Thanks



PM sent.


----------



## O-Country (Mar 12, 2011)

I've been going for several years now and the fishing is great off the beach and at the cut.I have already made my resorvations for the first of May and I can't wait.Get you a cast net or two and learn how to throw it as well as a sand flea rake, this will get you all the bait you will need.Live manhaden will get you trout,reds and flounder and sand fleas will get you pompano and whiting.You should catch plenty of lady fish on about anything you throw.


----------



## Hogchaser (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks to all !! 

Wharfrat, Dustin Pate & O-Country.  

Cast net i have covered, 8' 10' & 12 footer. The sand flea rake i will have to pick up, not a problem. Now i just need to get the wife on board. LOL - We have a daughter in college so she is in penny pinch mode right now. We used to go to Tybee Island Ga every year in October and the week after spring break. But last couple years we just write check to the College of Charleston..


----------



## coptercop (Mar 23, 2011)

*Going April 2 and 3rd.*

Anyone give any tips, or will above advice still be good?

What is a sand flea rake? and How do you use 1?


----------



## O-Country (Mar 24, 2011)

They sale sand flea rakes at all the bait stores(around the Island). I looked at one and made mine out of 1/2 inch expanded metal and used emt conduit for the handle.You should be able to google the web for a photo of one if you are interested in building one.If not I think they were around fifty bucks.Post back on how you do.Good luck.


----------

